

Lies, Damned Lies and the BLS Inflation Statistics - timtas
http://davidstockmanscontracorner.com/lies-damned-lies-the-bls-inflation-statistics/

======
timtas
Pull a $20 out of your wallet. What do you see? I see about $5 of purchasing
power circa 2000. Yet the BSL says it's about $14. Does that even pass the
giggle test?

